# Music that hasn’t aged well



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Some music is timeless, it doesn’t matter if it came from the ‘50’s, ‘60’s, ‘70’s, etc. some music is still interesting, and sounds awesome regardless of when it was made. 

This thread is not about that music. This thread is about the music that was awesome in its time, but now has lost all relevance, and just isn’t enjoyable at all.

I’ll start off with 2 groups that were great in their time, but now offer no satisfaction at all.

Sublime 
Outkast

What you got?


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmm... I guess I was never really into "trendy" bands. Even most of the stuff I listened to in middle school holds up pretty well (showing my age here...). The Beastie Boys were my favorite group when I was 12 and they still are. LL Cool J was another favorite. I got into Sir Mix-A-Lot when his 1st album (Swass) came out... I actually listened to it recently and some of the songs come off as immature, but overall it's a still a good album.

But in the spirit of the thread, here are a few other artists that were popular in that era but don't hold up now... Fresh Prince, MC Hammer, and Vanilla Ice. I can't say I was really "into" those rappers, but I did have 1 tape or CD from each of them.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I still listen to sublime fairly often.

Each to their own


----------



## Lionarizzo (Mar 9, 2020)

I like some "old" music and think it is much better than modern


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

I've liked very little from the 70s or older. I never liked Sublime.

The ones that I liked in their radio time but can't listen to anymore:

Pretty much all R&B 
Madonna
Metallica
Pantera

... make that all rock that doesn't move my subwoofer or have great dynamic range. Sorry 80s hair bands, that means you too. 

Fear Factory is a casualty too. I still think some of their stuff good, but Burton's clean vocals ruin most of the songs and it's hard for me to enjoy metal that doesn't have at minimum 3 guitars with a "rock star" on that lead guitar. The music is so boring without it. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

syc0path said:


> Hmm... I guess I was never really into "trendy" bands. Even most of the stuff I listened to in middle school holds up pretty well (showing my age here...). The Beastie Boys were my favorite group when I was 12 and they still are. LL Cool J was another favorite. I got into Sir Mix-A-Lot when his 1st album (Swass) came out... I actually listened to it recently and some of the songs come off as immature, but overall it's a still a good album.
> 
> But in the spirit of the thread, here are a few other artists that were popular in that era but don't hold up now... Fresh Prince, MC Hammer, and Vanilla Ice. I can't say I was really "into" those rappers, but I did have 1 tape or CD from each of them.


It looks like we have similar taste in music. I also wanted to say that I bought Beastie Boys - License to Ill in High Resolution from HDTracks and they must have remastered the songs some because I hear details that I have never heard before. You don't find many High Resolution old rap albums but, I am glad that I found this one!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Nickelback. Not that they were ever awesome, but some though so


----------



## Willbo (Mar 23, 2014)

KillerBox said:


> It looks like we have similar taste in music. I also wanted to say that I bought Beastie Boys - License to Ill in High Resolution from HDTracks and they must have remastered the songs some because I hear details that I have never heard before. You don't find many High Resolution old rap albums but, I am glad that I found this one!


Thanks for the heads up KillerBox! I’m going to go look for that. They are one of my all time favorites.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Limp Bizkit. I will admit they were entertaining in concert.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll take Sublime any day over once edgy acts like Eminem and Rage Against the Machine that have become so ironically establishment-woke over the years.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

This thread is about music, so it has been moved to.......................> the DIY MUSIC FORUM...

For me, at least 90% of the music ever made sucks, yet somehow I have amassed a couple of thousand CD's..

I listen to stuff, when I get in certain moods, or have a hankering for something....

The sad reality is that most all music from the late 90's on has NO STAYING POWER, no great musicians, there are no classics, like in the 60's 70's and 80's....

signed...
old guy


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Still a cool song, but this video is painful to watch, agree or disagree?


----------



## BeckJohn21 (5 mo ago)

I remember people loving Limp Bizkit when they were popular in the late 90s/early 00s but now it's just too embarrassing as it should've been back then.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

MythosDreamLab said:


> most all music from the late 90's on has NO STAYING POWER, no great musicians, there are no classics, like in the 60's 70's and 80's....
> 
> signed...
> old guy


Late 90's-early 00's country music

After that, country music is guilty of sucking horribly.
What hasn't aged well:
KISS, Motley Crue, early 00's Alt Rock aka "punk" (Greenday, Good Charlotte and all their ilk)


----------



## MrHyde (Aug 31, 2019)

gijoe said:


> I’ll start off with 2 groups that were great in their time, but now offer no satisfaction at all.
> 
> Sublime
> Outkast


As soon as I read this thread title the band Sublime came to mind. I really enjoyed a few of their songs for a short period of time and the music seemed to just be perfect for that time period but through decades now have never had a desire to relisten. It reminds me of the quote from The Big Lewboski, "Sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his _time and place_. He fits right in there"


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

BeckJohn21 said:


> I remember people loving Limp Bizkit when they were popular in the late 90s/early 00s but now it's just too embarrassing as it should've been back then.












Give me something to BAKE!! 🎂 🍰 🧁


----------



## Bobby12many (8 mo ago)

Ill echo people's callout of LimpBizkit/Korn/LinkinPark era stuff.... I think the only group from that era/genre that I still enjoy listening to is Deftones.... and even that is pretty selective. Odd how few songs seem to hold up for me considering how much I loved this type of music in the early 00s






gijoe said:


> Sublime
> Outkast
> 
> What you got?


With you on Sublime - I can still dig a track or two here and there on a blue moon, but the poor/inconsistent quality paired with a few decades of distance from release keeps me from really enjoying the way I used to. Hard to see what I loved about their music back then...

To me, Outkast's (well, technically Big Boi and Andre 3000) double-album Speakerboxxx/The Love Below is one of the best sounding hip-hop albums of all time. I certainly don't love it the way I used to, but very few rap/hip-hop albums match it's dynamic range, impact and mastering quality. The songs "GhettoMusick", "Last Call" and "Roses" were quite literally my 'demo' tracks back in the day!






Grinder said:


> I'll take Sublime any day over once edgy acts like Eminem and Rage Against the Machine that have become so ironically establishment-woke over the years.


RATM is "ironically establishment-woke"?  They have been beating the same drum for decades, man... Not looking to argue with ya - opinions are what they are... but c'mon lol they have been the quintessence of anti-establishment messaging since 92


----------



## Bobby12many (8 mo ago)

also have ZERO clue how I ever enjoyed listening to:
-Thursday
-Dillinger Escape Plan
-Refused


.... especially on my car system lol


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Bobby12many said:


> ....
> RATM is "ironically establishment-woke"?  They have been beating the same drum for decades, man... Not looking to argue with ya - opinions are what they are... but c'mon lol they have been the quintessence of anti-establishment messaging since 92


LOL. They've become about as edgy and anti-establishment as a McDonald's ad.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bobby12many said:


> also have ZERO clue how I ever enjoyed listening to:
> -Thursday
> -Dillinger Escape Plan
> -Refused
> ...


lol That’s just Sour! Sugar coated sour to be exact 😜


----------



## Austin_Jim (2 mo ago)

I think this is more a generational question than a musical one. FOR SURE, some music has not aged well. However, I believe it depends on the memories that fit that music. Growing up, I idolized my father that I saw maybe twice a year until I was in my 20s, then I spent a lot of time with him (owned a body shop together). He always played classic R&B - William Devaughn, Dobie Gray, The Five Stairsteps, Al Green, etc. I LOVE that music because it brings back those memories. My mom loves classic country. Early Willie, Hank Williams Sr, Webb Pierce. So I like that due to the memories. I graduated in '93, so a lot of the late 80s, early 90s and 2000s rap is what I was into. So I love that. However, 80s music (which a lot of people love), I really don't like. 

From the lists of artists mentioned in this thread:
Sublime - _Doin' Time_ is one of my favorites. Great tempo, excellent chill song. _Caress Me Down_ - Love that. Only because this white boy speaks a little Spanish and can sing the song.

Outkast - Some of their music hasn't aged well. But Andre is a great lyricist

Fresh Prince - _Summertime_ is an all time great. As soon as it gets warm in the spring, play that and I get ready for summer. The rest? Probably didn't age well. His later albums missed the mark. He didn't adapt to the times with his rhymes. However, DJ Jazzy Jeff (regardless of what you think of him) is one of the greatest DJs around. Watch his Peter Piper Routine or the Jam Master Jay tribute with him, Kid Capri, Grandmaster Flash and DJ Premier.

MC Hammer - Did not age well. Tried to get gangster, but never could

Vanilla Ice - Did not age well. However, had one of the most successful songs. And it's my go-to for karaoke. 😆 

All R&B - I can _kinda_ agree with this. 90s and 2000s R&B for the most part didn't age well. There are exception like _End of the Road_ by Boys II Men and a few others. Who knows though. The next generation might like them as I like 50s, 60s and 70s R&B.

Madonna - Trend breaker for sure. But many of her songs didn't age well. Again, I don't like most 80s music.

Metallica - Uhhh, completely disagree. _One, For Whom the Bells Tolls, Sad But True_ and many others have aged well. _Enter Sandman_ was good. Some people said they kinda sold out, but I still like their music

Pantera - Not sure If I can name a single song by them

Nickelback - Might be controversial, but I like a couple of their songs. _Rockstar _is actually hilarious

Limp Bizkit - Agreed - Didn't age well

Eminem - As a teen of the 90s, I gotta say I love most of his stuff. Broke a lot of ground. Lyrically one of the most talented artists. His newer stuff isn't to my liking as much, but I can still appreciate the talent. When 50 Cent was interviewed, he said every song he worked with Dre started with the beat and music, then you put the lyrics to it. However, with Eminem, 50 said Eminem would tell him to spit the verse and the music would follow. Eminem's ability to rap without a beat is amazing

Rage Against the Machine - Not sure If I can name a single song by them

KISS - Not my kind of music, but I think their music has aged alright. Still a lot of ballads that people like.

Motley Crüe - Didn't age as well as a lot of hair bands, but I secretly listen to them from time to time

Greenday - Gotta disagree on this one. _Boulevard of Broken Dreams_ is still pretty good along with several of their other songs. 

Good Charlotte - Not sure If I can name a single song by them

In my opinion, Almost NONE of the latest rap is worth a damn. I think they call it trap music. I think of Trap as T.I., but it's different. Trevor Noah explains it the best in my opinion - LINK


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

_"...sometimes nostalgia is greater" _


*Neural Nostalgia 
Why do we love the music we heard as teenagers?*
Musical nostalgia: The psychology and neuroscience for song preference and the reminiscence bump.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I see nobody mentioned Nelly and Chingy. Their music aged terribly. Lol


----------



## Austin_Jim (2 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I see nobody mentioned Nelly and Chingy. Their music aged terribly. Lol


_Grillz_ - Still love that song. _Country Grammar_ (pt 1 & 2) and _Ride With Me_ - Like those too.

_Holidae Inn_ feat Snoop - Still blast it.

SMH - I guess I'm getting (or already am) old


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

If music feels dated or not is all in YOUR mind...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I see nobody mentioned Nelly and Chingy. Their music aged terribly. Lol


Who's Nelly and Chingy?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Chingy 






Nelly






😃


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

...oh, snap! ...that was R. Kelly, not Nelly.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Austin_Jim said:


> _Grillz_ - Still love that song. _Country Grammar_ (pt 1 & 2) and _Ride With Me_ - Like those too.
> 
> _Holidae Inn_ feat Snoop - Still blast it.
> 
> SMH - I guess I'm getting (or already am) old


I was banging it when it came out. Then.... no more.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> ...oh, snap! ...that was R. Kelly, not Nelly.


Wow.... that one made me bust up.... thanx!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

How bout lil bow wow, and lil Romeo... 😃 I think I may be showing my age too.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Turn of the century marching music was huge - sold tons of sheet music, large crowds showed up and multiple marching style bands toured the country giving concerts. 

Nowadays we only remember about 2 songs and both are by Philip Sousa. 

So I would say marching band music hasn't aged that well. 

Gregorian chants don't hold the sway they used to anymore either. 

Amazing how classic rock has aged though - if you're not sick of hearing it, or hear an old song you may have heard 10,000 times but hear it for the first time on a great system, makes you realize how good a lot of that music really was.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Damn millenials..


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh, wait... I haven't aged well...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

preston said:


> Turn of the century marching music was huge - sold tons of sheet music, large crowds showed up and multiple marching style bands toured the country giving concerts.
> 
> Nowadays we only remember about 2 songs and both are by Philip Sousa.
> 
> ...


Used to love going to see and hear drum and bugle corps competitions as a kid in the '70s


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Oh, wait... I haven't aged well...


Lol thats the wrong bow wow 🤣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Lol thats the wrong bow wow 🤣


That's _Bow Wow Wow_ to you, young man.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Every time theres 2x wow it reminds me of a show my son's used to watch when they were just wee things. 

Wow wow wubbzy 






😃


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> How bout lil bow wow, and lil Romeo... 😃 I think I may be showing my age too.


That music didn't age poorly. It was **** to begin with.


----------

